# High res shots of my grow @ 4 weeks flower



## thcgod (Apr 1, 2007)

OK, finally got my camera and took some shots of my grow at 4 weeks flowering... let me know what u think (seeds from bagseed / brickweed) 1st grow

*Whole garden*


*Top of three of the "indica-like" plants*


*Top of one of the "sativa-like" plants*


Do you think they will get much bigger in 4-5 more weeks? The sativa is looking pretty skinny...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 2, 2007)

all i got for ya is damm those look beautiful for being bagseed... good job and keep it up..   :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

*Welcome to MP. Your ladies are looking great. Yes they will put on more weight for sure. Most bagseed grows take between 8 and 10 weeks to flower so you have a ways to go and them ladies have alot of growing still left to do.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Those girls look good are they dating yet!


----------

